# LIVE Detailing Class - Myths and Misconceptions



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*LIVE Detailing Class - Myths and Misconceptions*

*Today we go over a list of myths and misconceptions in the car detailing industry.*










We start on time at 3:00pm. You can watch live on any of the below Facebook channels

*Mike Phillips Facebook Page*

*Autogeek Facebook Page*

*Detailing 101 Facebook Group*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

Here's a list of questions we generated.


1. You need to heat the paint up in order to bread down the abrasives

2. The term "Full Detail" lots of variables there.

3. Maybe the idea that if you can buy it in a box store it's a bad product

4. The words “polish” and “wax” are not interchangeable.

5. Definition of the word “glaze”

6. Coatings are force fields.

7. Synthetic clay is more effective than clay

8. Quick Detailer=waterless wash

9. "Waxing" a car will not remove all the swirls and scratches from paint and make it look new.

10. Does a car go faster when waxed

11. If one layer of an LSP is good, lots of layers MUST be better!

12. Nu-Finish – The once a year car polish

13. That compounding and polishing surely can’t take that long

14. you absolutely must use 2 (or is it 5 now?) buckets to wash or you’re a hack

15. Use two paper towels for cleaning glass; one wet and one dry. It will not leave any streaks.

16. If it still beads water, so you know its protecting!

17. Does Armor All crack dashes

18. The pattern of some companies labeling their products CLEARCOAT SAFE
(as a suggestion or implying that the average consumer isn’t smart enough to know most/all products are clearcoat safe?)

19. Even after 52 automatic car washes... Brand X still protects your car, and provide a shine you’ll love!

20. -Clear-coat finishes don't require waxing.

21. From the owner’s manual - Application of wax or sealant is not recommended.

22. Acid based wheel cleaners are harmful to OEM wheels.

23. After applying a hard Paste Wax to a paint, don't take it off just yet, drive around for a few hours in the blazing summer sun so the Wax can bake on, you get more durable protection. Then, when after finally removing the Wax, hose the car down with cold water, it hardens the Wax.

24. Automotive paints formulated for European vehicle manufacturers, are significantly different than automotive paints formulated for other worldwide vehicle manufacturers: and therefore require different care.

25. Do Teflon and PTFE car waxes really work?

26. How about the myth of using newspaper to clean glass

27. Pledge Furniture Polish for interiors and Crisco for tires...

28. Vehicles’ “Coated” leather surfaces require conditioners and conditioning

29. In every product category (Wax, Sealants, Coatings, polish, compound, pad, machine, etc.) there somewhere exists the universal, all-encompassing, works for everyone in every situation, no doubt about it BEST product

30. Sun Protection Factor: -Our products provide an SPF of 40 (50?)...

31. There is a myth that some special skills are needed

32. Tire dressings cause tires to turn brown

33. My car is brand new. I don't need a correction.

34. Products make the detailer more than technique.

35. Ceramic coatings will make your vehicle scratch proof

36. Spraying a "Ceramic spray product" is the same as doing a ceramic coating

37. Clay bar gets rid of scratches! 

38. Dish washing detergent is great to use.

39. Waxing your car can remove swirl marks.

40. All microfiber towels are made equal.

41. An APC (all purpose cleaner) can be used for all situations and on all materials


Great questions!


----------

